# Harvesting Time



## Teabag (Feb 10, 2011)

I can have a stab at this if it’s any help but I can only give you an idea of how I do it in my location. Normally, a constant low humming from the hive (its easier to detect at night) is a good indicator that there is a flow on. You mention the vibration is low down and I am guessing this vibration is the humming of bees drying nectar. Blackberry is also just coming into flower over here and is a good source for my bees. You added a 3rd box on June 4th so yes, they should be working down into that box as and when they need to. Depending on the flow in your area, the strength of your colony, etc, you may need to add a 4th box later in the summer, so no, don’t completely ignore it. More local advice would be better on anticipated flows. When to harvest? Wait until the end of summer, early fall and see how they have progressed before deciding about a harvest.
Good luck.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for your feedback. So if there is honey in that top box it will be fine until the end of summer?


----------



## Teabag (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, it will be fine. Capped honey will keep literally for years, so a few months in the hive will be no problem at all.


----------

